# Help me find the names for Pure Ice Nailpolish...



## lipglossgurl7 (Apr 28, 2008)

I love PURE ICE nail polish...I have around 21 or 22 of them and found a list of numbers online but, cant find all of the names....

So if you have any of these or any others I dont have listed, would you please let me know the name that goes along with the number??

Thanks sooo much in advance!

#603 - siren (i have)

#611

#616 - wild thing (i have)

#617 - flirt alert (i have)

#743 - watermelon ice (i have)

#758 - jamaica me crazy (i have)

#761 - calypso (i have)

#762 - hot tamale (i have)

#763

#775

#794 - outrageous (i have)

#795 - china girl (i have)

#796 - peony (i have)

#800

#826 - lilac mist (i have)

#827

#828 - first love

#829 - vineyard (i have)

#911

#912

#913

#916

#917 - love (i have)

#918

#919 - rumors (i have)

#920

#953 - coral reef (i have)

#958 - crimson (i have)

#963

#964

#965

#966 - taupe drawer (i have)

#967 - busted (i have)

#968

#969

#970

#971

#972 - jackpot (i have)

#973

#974 - a list

#976

#977

#978

#979 - striptease

#980

#981

#983 - scandal (i have)

#984 - twinkle

#985

#988 - silver mercedes

#986 - first time (i have)

#987 - gossip! (i have)

#990 - splash (i have)

#991 - spitfire (i have)

#992 - heartbreaker (i have)

#993 - electric

~Melanie~


----------



## Jinx (Apr 28, 2008)

I have #974 (A List- Silver Blue) and #988 (Silver Mercedes- Silver).


----------



## lipglossgurl7 (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have #974 (A List- Silver Blue) and #988 (Silver Mercedes- Silver). Thank you soooo much!!! I will look for those two this weekend for sure!!!

~Melanie~


----------



## breathless (May 3, 2008)

#603 - siren [flat glossy red]

#828 - first love [pink with a light aqua frost]

#984 - twinkle [coral w/ goldish orange shimmers]

#993 - electric! [black w/ tiny silver shimmer. really pretty on the tips of the nails]

i have another one but the sticker came off. its a light blue with aqua frost to it. really pretty =]


----------



## MelB51 (May 5, 2008)

# 979 is strip tease


----------



## smallflower (Feb 24, 2009)

I have:

#958: Crimson

#634: Marooned

#626: Palm Beach

#986: First Time

#761: Calypso

#633: Starry Nites

#961: Grape Ice

#622: Wild Orchid

Pure Ice is the only nail polish I buy. I love it but I wish I could find it more places.

I have created a spreadsheet from the information on the companies website. Let me know if you want it. It has all the information you are looking for


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 24, 2009)

Google?


----------



## BRWNSKN (Mar 23, 2009)

I have #911 PINK ICE; It's a beautifal frosted light pink. Great for this spring season. I wanna know what other light frosted colors they have


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Apr 6, 2009)

I have #536 - strapless


----------



## penguin3647 (Jun 14, 2009)

#981 Super Star (white)

#537CP Beware (sparkly silver)

#540CP Cheatin ( purple with dark blue and turquoise slivers, my favorite)

#977 All Nighter ( maroon)

#544CP Excuse Me ( bright yellow)


----------



## BrOwN*EyEd*GiRl (Jun 23, 2009)

The ones I have that aren't on your list are;

#989 Oh Baby

#978 Nasty Girl

#800 Mint Dream (my favorite)

#976 Tease

#981CP Super Star

PS. Spit Fire,#991, makes an edgy alternative on a french manicure tip (instead of white tip, I use a bright or transparent color base on the entire nail and paint only the tips over with Spit Fire). Sometimes I use Nailene Hard &amp; Healthy French Manicure base with Revlon's Valentine or Vixen as a tip. I always get compliments on this combo.


----------



## natalieee (Aug 30, 2009)

I have...

988CP Silver Mercades

537CP Beware

916CP Really Rio

927 Jack Pot

616 CP Wild Thing

542 CP No means No

544 CP Excuse me

992 Heart Breaker


----------



## maLani giRl (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some of the colors I have. I love them there my favorite. I hope this helps you out?

I have:

#538CP-french kiss

#541-kiss me here

#543-don't you wish

#611-platinum

#763-frosted ice new lilac

#775-celestial

#827-iced copper

#913-iced merlot

#916-really rio

#918-cherish

#920-taupe drawer (it's a lighter color then the other one, it's more of a brown)

#964-free fall

#965-envy

#968-feeling hot

#969-rose bud

#973-diva

#978-nasty girl

#980-black rage

#985-fast lane

#990-splash

I have one with no label it fell off-(it's like a clear with glitter).


----------



## DannyDarka (Feb 10, 2011)

I have:

603 - siren

761 CP - Calypso

542 CP - No Means No

967 CP - Busted

762 CP - Hot Tamale

988 - Silver Mercedes

775 CP - Celestial

794 CP - Outrageous

800 CP - Mint Dream

303 CP - Free Spirit

958 - Crimson


----------



## karlaguffey (Feb 15, 2014)

I would like to buy like 6 bottles china girl pure ice fingernail polish


----------

